# One week!



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Tex o bob and I leave in one week to go hunt turkeys in Idaho(I am hunting bears too). I know Zim is going to Nebraska and Pro is hunting here in Utah (from a treestand??? :roll: )So who else is freaking out and can't wait?? *OOO* <<--O/ *OOO* -()/-


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Those trips to other states are always fun and usually turn into an adventure of sorts. I have been hunting turkeys in Washington for many many years and still get hyped up about the upcoming adventure. This year I am going up a little later than normal but it might be a blessing due to the very late spring we are having here in the West. My latest scouting report tells me that the birds in the interior Northwwest (and Utah also) are still down low and bunched. Hopefully a week or two will get them broke up a little and make them more huntable. Good luck to you guys, be care and have fun.
P.S. Pro..turkeys are extremely wary of preditors from above so the same rules that apply to ground hunting apply to your tree stand...maybe even more so.


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm already their! I'm driving my family, guys at work nuts with my new Turkey mouth call - made by Tex himself. I've got the yelping, cutting down pretty good...and it sounds awesome! Heading down for a scouting trip in a few weeks. Myself and a friend of mine, our hunt doesn't start until 28 Apr 08. 

We are heading south for this one. I've already bought the Pretty boy and girl decoy and have made a real fan for the Tom. I don't care how long it takes, I'm after a "Big Tom" for my trophy room!!!

Man I'm pumped!!!

Good luck on your hunt with Tex, I tried to get him to take me, but this is a private hunt and I fully understand.

Later,

SD


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm leaving for the Black Hills on Friday. While I'm very much looking forward to it, I haven't had the crazy excitement from my younger years. I've been far too busy at work and home to have a lot of time to think about turkeys this year. I will start getting equipment together this week, maybe even today. 
I did manage to get out scouting around here for my second season Wasatch tag last week. Let me tell you, there is still a lot of snow. The birds are starting to flirt with getting off the private land bottoms.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

me and mormonboi are heading up to Idaho for some turkeys. Cant wait. _O\


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

They got started today at home, but its a little ealry yet, weather isn't that good, it's 2 1/2 weeks for me before I can go, I looking forward to it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Should be a fun hunt with troll boy. I wanted to just get a motel room but Troll boy insisted on bringing his wall tent with all the bells and whistles. He PM'd me with his "hunting" list this morning and it read like a short novel. I mean this guy is packing _everything_! All I'm gonna need is my gun and some shells. It'll be nice to have a little campbitch taking care of me for a week. Can't wait!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Motel.... are you kidding me, the camping is half of the fun.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I've still got a month to wait, but I can use the prep time. This is my first turkey adventure, so there's a lot of prep to do, that's for sure. And with a late hunt tag, I also need to figure out what the first wave will do to the birds. Biggest problem right now is that I've got too many options for a place to hunt so I'm going to need to burn some gas over the next couple weeks.

I've listened to so many recordings that I've come to think you need to talk with a southern drawl to be a good turkey hunter. Ah'm practicin'.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Finn,

Don't wast your time and gas scouting right now. Just head out one or two days before your hunt starts and you'll find birds. Scouting now is only going to tell you where they are _now_. Trust me, things will change daily when the birds start rutting heavy and the season wears on. The birds in this state are stupid and very vocal. You won't have any problem finding them. Plus, the tom to hen ratio is about 40 toms per 100 hens. That is a TON on horny toms that will be easily duped by your expert calling. :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Motel.... are you kidding me, the camping is half of the fun.


I've had all the _fun_ I could stand camping when I was a boy scout. (A part of your life that is no doubt clouded in with a purple haze.) So, now that I'm old and tired, I like to be pampered when in is not *necessary* to camp and or bivwack to get a critter killed.

But, like I mentioned earlier, it sounds like you run a pretty plush and cushy camp so I'm not worried to much.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

You said it "old and tired" :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmmm, I checked the phone and it is working...looks like ANOTHER uninvite! That is ok, Zim made sure I got one...


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Hmmm, I checked the phone and it is working...looks like ANOTHER uninvite! That is ok, Zim made sure I got one...


Ya! Two years of askin' TEX to take me to Idaho? And he takes another midget! :shock:

8)


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I know how you feel buddy! You were probably just too tall! :mrgreen:

I know the phone works though...I am sure it will ring as soon as he needs some concrete or something...Maybe a place to pheasant hunt...quail...grouse...chukar...elk hunt...deer hunt...etc. etc...


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I guess we now know where we stand in the land of midgets. :? I didn't get an invite either. :roll:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Awe screw it...he'd prolly just scratch our guns anyway... :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Ladies, ladies, calm down this is a spot that I heard of in Idaho. I was not invited to the special place in Idaho either. This is a new spot that Tex and I will scout this year so we can take all you fussy girls next year.(well maybe not the ugly giant that hunts from the treetops)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Geeez, I wish I could be *everybodys* turkey guide!

This happens every year, all my friends get butt hurt when I don't make a big 10 person invite to go turkey hunting. Maybe next year I will invite the whole forum and we'll just go up to AP's top secret hunny hole in Montana. :twisted:

In the mean time, everyone quitcherbitchen! 8)


----------



## Edward K. Galleck (Dec 15, 2007)

That is actually very good advice Tex. I have seen too many guys out practicing their calling and trying to scout birds when their hunt is weeks or even a month away. You hit the nail right on the head, a day or two before the hunt to get a general idea of their location is good enough. Too many guys are just educating the birds and screwing things up.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Edward K. Galleck said:


> That is actually very good advice Tex. I have seen too many guys out practicing their calling and trying to scout birds when their hunt is weeks or even a month away. You hit the nail right on the head, a day or two before the hunt to get a general idea of their location is good enough. *Too many guys are just educating the birds and screwing things up*.


I don't buy this argument for turkeys and/or elk. These are animals with brains the size of a pea.

As for Tex, remember turn around is fair play. Someday you will draw an elk tag, then what will be your tone? 8) I must be careful the little people are getting edgy and I am barefoot at the moment putting my ankles at great risk.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

After the party I throw at Dutton this year there will not be a elk on the whole mountain range! You will then become a dried up has been, kind of like a old guy losing all his hair. Wait a second.... I guess this is already happening..... Blocking roads, using helicopters, trespassing and group hunting really does not appeal to Tex so hunting with you would be out of the question. Have a nice day! :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Awe screw it...he'd prolly just scratch our guns anyway... :mrgreen:


That or break my Reddington fly rod...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Blocking roads, using helicopters, trespassing and group hunting really does not appeal to Tex


Now, c'mon slope, let's be fair. That is not an accurate statement about Pro. He does NOT use helicopters. :mrgreen:

And Pro, I know your argument for the morons that go out and practice during other peoples hunts. "Just get off the roads and hunt a little and you'll find animals that have not been called to." Well, that logic works for a while, then after a while, most all the birds/bulls have had a Harvard education on rookie armature-hour calling. Not so much with turkeys yet, but the elk in some areas are well educated. Besides, I know why YOU kill big elk, you ARE willing to go places and do things that most don't.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> InvaderZim said:
> 
> 
> > Awe screw it...he'd prolly just scratch our guns anyway... :mrgreen:
> ...


Really? So he does have a habit of this. Has he ever burnt down a wall tent or blew up a 4-wheeler?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I wouldn't trust him within 100 yards of your tent! He will burn it down and then somehow pass the blame...You know, I was protecting myself from flying debris, therefore used your brand new Citori as a shield...Your horse wouldn't load into a straight load, 2 place, so I had to use your Reddington fly rod as a whip...It is NEVER his fault! Good luck!!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

*-HELP!-*


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

And then the sexual advances start... :wink: 



Man, we better take it easy on 'ol Tex, he's libel' to develope a complex over all this razzin. :lol:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

So lets get this straight. He lies and cheats his best friends out of hunts. Then if they are lucky enough to be graced by his presence then he break all their stuff and then the sexual advances.... Hey Zim do you still have a spot left for Nebraska? :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's it!!!

All y'all can just pack it in yer asses!

I'm going hunting alone! :twisted:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Again this year I hear you guys crying like babies cause some guy might go up and do little squawkin for turkeys. What do want, a bunch of birds that are pen fed, come right up to you when you cut loose with some obnoxious power call, big old smile on their face, looking stupid. If you can't get a bird that's been "smartened up" a little don't go calling yourselves turkey hunters. Tex-a Bob, first you say Utah birds are stupid and not much of a challenge then you complain cause somebody might get up and smarting them up a little, which way you want it? Come on boys, man up, quit being such Chukar hunters and demand a good tough, smart bird for your hunt this year! :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Tex-a Bob, first you say Utah birds are stupid and not much of a challenge then you complain cause somebody might get up and smarting them up a little


First of all, I'm not complaining. Just making an intelligent observation. I can't resist criticizing them for being moronic hunt wreckers. Sorry.

And second, Utahs birds are stupid. You want smart, go hunt eastern turkeys 30 miles outside of Atlanta Georgia. Them birds done been to school son.

Personally, I can't wait till Utah is over the counter state wide for turkeys, then these stupid birds WILL get smartened up and It will actually be a hunt to kill one. Two more years...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That's it!!!
> 
> All y'all can just pack it in yer asses!


 :shock: I see what you are saying Zim!!! :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow!

Troll Boy just called me last night, for the 89th time, and ran the menu by me. :shock: Shoot, I won't even have to bring any food. He's cooking steaks, baked beans, roles, you name it! 

I'm tellin ya, he really puts out a deluxe camp! Now lets just hope he "puts out".  :wink:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh so thats why you didn't answer yer phone...you were talking with _HIM_!

Now I can't even remember why I called.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Oh so thats why you didn't answer yer phone...you were talking with _HIM_!
> 
> Now I can't even remember why I called.


Don't be jealous sweetheart! You know you can always come over and I'll make you a White Russian and rub your tummy. :wink:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Alright that's it! I'm packing a cooler full of dairy products, cheese, milk, butter and some heavy cream. I will be soaking every from steaks to beans in cream.  I will be sleeping with my 357 in hand in case anyone wants to know.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Alright that's it! I'm packing a cooler full of dairy products, cheese, milk, butter and some heavy cream. I will be soaking every from steaks to beans in cream.  I will be sleeping with my 357 in hand in case anyone wants to know.


Ooooh, I love it when you talk dirty and rough! :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

If you noticed everytime Tex asks me to bring food to his house I ALWAYS bring it full of dairy products! :mrgreen: One of two things will happen...either I won't have to share, or we can watch him turn green and get hauled out on a stretcher! 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Shane, I'm so blessed to have a friend like you. -)O(-


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> If you noticed everytime Tex asks me to bring food to his house I ALWAYS bring it full of dairy products! :mrgreen: One of two things will happen...either I won't have to share, or we can watch him turn green and get hauled out on a stretcher! 8)


Very intresting..... How long til he would have to make it to the hospital? Hour, two? I think we will camp hours from the hospital and I will be in charge of all the cooking...... :wink:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

These are your 'real' friends Tex!? And yet you leave me home, how did I feed you? This is the thanks I get, you must like abuse is all I can say. :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> These are your 'real' friends Tex!? And yet you leave me home, how did I feed you? This is the thanks I get, you must like abuse is all I can say. :?


No kidding man, with friends like these guys who needs enemies!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Remember "Flatliners" , only your closest friends would take you to the end and bring you back at the last second! It is only MILK!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Geeez, I wish I could be *everybodys* turkey guide!
> 
> This happens every year, all my friends get butt hurt when I don't make a big 10 person invite to go turkey hunting. Maybe next year I will invite the whole forum and we'll just go up to AP's top secret hunny hole in Montana. :twisted:
> 
> In the mean time, everyone quitcherbitchen! 8)


Alright Beeatch, people have been known to get shot for less! Besides that I am sure the locals are on the lookout for you!


----------

